# Single Mag Holder for S&W Shield?



## Belial88 (Mar 19, 2014)

Looking for a clip-on, not belt-loop, single mag holder (for the larger 8rd) for my shield, to go on my belt (not pocket).

I was recommended the horizontal magholder for $25. Thoughts, opinions, is that better than vertical, any other choices out there? I kinda dont like how obvious it looks, maybe if it covered up all the silver of the mag. I was sort of partial towards brown leather, but I'm open for anything that appears like a phone holder at a casual glance.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I had a single mag holder built by Fist Holsters. Lots of colors to choose from and they work great.


----------

